# Beef....Before and after.



## exsheeple (Mar 27, 2011)

Hey everyone, how does it look? I did 10 pints. 
So all total 6 1/2 qts chicken and 10 pints beef.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

It looks like you are hooked. 

They look awesome ... :congrat:


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Yummy! :2thumb:


----------



## worldengineer (Sep 20, 2010)

How long does that last and how do you prepare it?


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

Why it looks like instant shredded BBQ beef sammaches for dinner!

Or shredded beef tacos or with a bit of other ingredients some nice quick beef stew.. or, or or... Should I go on!

It looks great!:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## exsheeple (Mar 27, 2011)

Oh yeah, I am hooked allright. LOL 
I am actually proud of myself....not much of a better feeling than to have all your jars seal after all the hard work!! 
Now as long as they stay sealed then I am in the game! LOL
Thanks everyone.....


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

worldengineer - 

I raw pack (large critters - beef, pork and etc.), cut it into 1 inch cubes and place in wide mouth qt. jars. I don't pack mine ... or add water, salt or anything else. (but that is just me )

Pressure can for 1 and half hours at 10# (check you area for the right pressure)

Some folks add water and salt ... I don't.

How long does that last ... We can for a year but have used it two or three years past (jars got pushed to the back ). As long as the seal is good with no rust on the lids.


----------



## Journey (Feb 16, 2011)

Awesome. Looks really great! :congrat:


----------



## cybergranny (Mar 11, 2011)

Looks great. Little darkening at the top (no fluid covering) is ok as long as you have a good seal. We had pork paprikash last night from my canned pork loin. OMG it was good and quick too. (My sour cream was pre Japan incident)


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

canning is like putting coins in a jar, it'll still be there at the same price when the price goes up and the power is off. I see you're losing some liquid. are you using 1" head space?


----------



## snappy1 (Sep 2, 2010)

You're off to a great start!!!!!! They look great!!!!!! I use strips or chunks in fajitas and stroganoff!!!!


----------



## exsheeple (Mar 27, 2011)

I did not lose any liquid, these jars were raw packed...I did not add any liquid or salt.


----------



## exsheeple (Mar 27, 2011)

And....Thank you everyone for the comments, If the jars look good to you all I must be doing something right.


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

exsheeple said:


> And....Thank you everyone for the comments, If the jars look good to you all I must be doing something right.


I think you are awesome!! I still have not worked up the courage to use the pressure canner....it's brand new also...........gulp, you really have me fired up to start though. Good job!!:2thumb:


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

neldarez said:


> I think you are awesome!! I still have not worked up the courage to use the pressure canner....it's brand new also...........gulp, you really have me fired up to start though. Good job!!:2thumb:


ROFL I felt the same way! I had a pressure canner/cooker for years before I ever even took it out of the box I was so scared of it. :nuts: I blame my parents!

Exsheeple you did an outstanding job! Congradulations on such a great first try! :beercheer:


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

exsheeple said:


> And....Thank you everyone for the comments, If the jars look good to you all I must be doing something right.


Yep, you must be. I guess I'm gonna have to try it. Have never eaten any home canned meat. I have canned and helped can veggies just about my whole life. So, I may have to try meat now. Thanks for sharing yours with us.

Jimmy


----------



## exsheeple (Mar 27, 2011)

Your welcome....I have not posted much lately, been a little busy drying veggies. I have found a whole new world in doing that. so far 4 lbs carrots, 2 lbs of peas and corn. I will try and take pics soon and post them on my other thread. HAPPY PREPPING!!!!


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Good job, Exsheeple. Looks great!


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*Picked my first Lettus*

I picked lettus this morning and we ate out first fresh garden salad for lunch!

I'll have tomatos in two weeks.


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

already canned 18 jars of toms. :melikey: froze about 8 lb. of squash. cannned about dozen jars that were to big to be good sliced. made several jars of pickles. that was last week. now time to start over. lol


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

tsrwivey said:


> ROFL I felt the same way! I had a pressure canner/cooker for years before I ever even took it out of the box I was so scared of it. :nuts: I blame my parents!
> 
> Exsheeple you did an outstanding job! Congradulations on such a great first try! :beercheer:


I did it!! Today was the day that I used the pressure canner.,,,,,your turn now. whew, glad that's over..........come on, you next....


----------



## audioguru76 (Jun 10, 2011)

hmm... looks like I may have to start a new hobby..


----------

